# Gold Tip Xt Hunter Arrows W/ Hp Vanes Any Good?



## Blackcreek (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like some feedback on the Gold Tip Hunter XT Arrows with HP/Blazer vanes. I can buy 12 for $90 which is great compared to the $70 per half dozen I am paying for Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350's. I will switch in a heartbeat if these Gold Tips are comparable to what I am shooting. Any comments??


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Gold tip*

No problems at all out of the GT XT hunters. Several guys around here us them, with great success..


----------



## XDMEAT (May 29, 2008)

I shoot the GT XT's and am more than happy with them. Just switched recently but they shoot great.


----------



## michbowbender (Mar 9, 2006)

I shoot Goldtip 5575 XT Hunters with Blazer vanes, and if I shoot a rock they break. Otherwise I find them to be great arrows.


----------

